# حرائق مجهولة المصدر تلتهم منازل قرية بالفيوم والأهالي يتهمون الجن



## الملك العقرب (6 يوليو 2010)

* حرائق مجهولة المصدر تلتهم منازل قرية بالفيوم والأهالي يتهمون الجن *






ا
                    حرائق تلتهم منازل - ارشيف مصراوي    



        متابعة – سامي مجدي - حالة من الخوف والهلع أصابت أهالي عزبة أبو شويق التابعة لقرية الصالحية في الفيوم من اندلاع حرائق مجهولة المصدر بمنازلهم وأتت على الخضر واليابس في العزبة منذ أكثر من عشرة أيام، اضطروا خلالها إلى إخلاء منازلهم واللجوء للعراء لتفادي الموت حرقاً.
 الغريب في الأمر أن الأهالي يؤمنون تماماً بأن الجن يقف وراء هذه الحرائق، لأنه بمجرد قراءة آيات القرآن الكريم والتكبير تخمد الحرائق فوراً.
 يقول أحد الأهالي ويدعى أحمد حسين في مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "90 دقيقة" إنهم هجروا منازلهم ولجئوا للحقول منذ ما يقرب من 15 يوماً.
 ويشدد على أن الجن هو المسئول عن هذه الحرائق التي التهمت جميع منازلهم، وأن الحرائق تنشف فجأة، ويضيف أنهم أحضروا الـ "DJ" وعبئوا اسطوانات بالقرآن الكريم وأنه بمجرد تشغيلها تتحول إلى أغاني.
 ويطالب أهل القرية المسئولين بسرعة التحرك لإيجاد حل لمشكلتهم ونجدتهم من هذه الحرائق حيث أنهم مواطنون بسطاء لا حول لهم ولا قوة.


شاهد الفيديو
 حرائق بالفيوم

 وكانت حرائق نشبت في نجع موسى بمركز دار السلام محافظة سوهاج وأتت على 18 منزلا على مدار الثلاثة الأيام ما دفع الأهالي إلى ترك منازلهم واللجوء للعراء لينجوا بأنفسهم من النيران، بينما يتوافد على النجع الكثير من المشايخ ورجال الدين لصرف الجن المتسبب في الحرائق على حد اعتقادهم.




                        7/4/2010 2:28:00 AM       * حرائق مجهولة المصدر تندلع فى قرية "أبو شويق" بالفيوم.. والأهالى: استعنا بالشيوخ لأن النيران تخرج من باطن الأرض.. وسيارة الإطفاء تتعطل دون سبب *


 ا*لأربعاء، 30 يونيو 2010*​ 


 


* جانب من آثار الحريق*​ 

 *كتبت رباب الجالى*


 *حالة من الخوف سيطرت على أهالى عزبة أبو شويق التابعة لقرية الصالحية بمركز الفيوم، بعدما بدأت النيران تلتهم منازل القرية بشكل غير مسبوق منذ 10 أيام، وفقاً لرواية الأهالى، فألسنة اللهب تخرج من باطن الأرض، وتشتعل داخل المياه.*​

*الطبيعي.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
​
* وقال عاصم سعداوى أحد سكان القرية، إننا نعيش حالة من الرعب بسبب هذه الحرائق، لقد دمرت منازلنا وتوقفنا عن العمل، مضيفاً فى البداية شب حريق بأحد منازل القرية فاعتقدنا أنه حريق عادى يمكن أن يتعرض له أى منزل، إلا أننا فوجئنا فى اليوم التالى باندلاع النيران فى منزل آخر، واستمر الوضع على ذلك حتى اليوم، والمشكلة الكبرى أن الطرق لدينا غير ممهدة، فسيارة الإطفاء لا تصل لنا إلا بعد "خراب مالطة"، إلا أننا أصررنا بالأمس على احتجاز سيارة الإطفاء بالقرية.*​
​
*





إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
​
* فيما قال حلمى توفيق، أحد السكان، إن الأهالى قاموا بتبوير أراضيهم لتوفير مياه الرى لإطفاء الحرائق بالقرية، مضيفا أنه يعتقد أن "الجن" سبب هذه الحرائق، لاسيما أنها اشتعلت بقوة وقت أداء صلاة الجمعة، هذا فى الوقت الذى تعطلت فيه سيارة الإطفاء الطريق عدة مرات، وذهب أحد المشايخ بالقرية وقام بقراءة القرءان على السيارة.*​
​
*





إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
​
* وأضاف قاسم عبد الهادى، أحد سكان القرية، إنهم يقومون بإطفاء الحرائق عن طريق المياه والأذكار والتكبير بصوت عال.*​
​
* أهالى القرية يؤكدون أنهم يضعون أمرهم بين أيدى المسئولين لحل مشكلتهم للتصرف فيها، خاصة وأنهم مواطنون بسطاء لا حول لهم ولا قوة، كما طالبوا كبار المشايخ والدعاة بالتدخل والذهاب للقرية لتخليصها مما هى فيه. *​
​
*





إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
​
​
*وأكد الأهالى أنهم قاموا بالاتصال بكبار المشايخ والدعاة لزيارة القرية إلا أنهم طالبوهم بخطاب رسمى من المسئولين، فاستعانوا بالمشايخ من أبناء القرية الذين يمكثون داخل منازل القرية ويتلون القرآن ليلاًَ ونهاراً، كما يقومون بقراءة بعض الأذكار. *​
​
*



*​
​
​
​
​​


----------



## ميرنا (6 يوليو 2010)

لا تمام ربنا يشفى بجد يعنى غريبة انهم مصدقين دا عبط بجد جن ايه دا والجن باين عليه روش طحن بيغير القران لاغانى لا تمام


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا تمام ربنا يشفى بجد يعنى غريبة انهم مصدقين دا عبط بجد جن ايه دا والجن باين عليه روش طحن بيغير القران لاغانى لا تمام



بعد احداث الكشح حصل نفس الحرائق ده و الغرب ان الحرائق بتحرق مزارع و بيوت المسلمين فقط رسالة السماء واضحة بس مين يفهم مرسي علي الرد


----------



## rana1981 (6 يوليو 2010)

*خبر غريب عجيب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2010)

*خبر غريب جدااا

لكن مش مصدق حكايه الجن دي

اكيد في حاجه كبيره محدش يعرفها

شكرا ع الخبر​*


----------



## mora22 (6 يوليو 2010)

جن دمه خفيف ههههههههههههه


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 يوليو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *خبر غريب عجيب​*



مفيش حاجة غريبا في مصر يا رنا مرسي علي مرورك العطر


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خبر غريب جدااا
> 
> لكن مش مصدق حكايه الجن دي
> 
> ...


زي ما قلت في اور رد ده رد السماء علي الاحداث الدامةي التي تعرض لها الاقباط بالفيوم في الفترة الاخيرة مرسي يا مايكل علي ردك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 يوليو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> جن دمه خفيف ههههههههههههه



لا الجن المصري دمه خفيف جدا مش مصري بقي ههههههههههههه مرسي يا قمر علي الرد


----------



## Coptic Man (7 يوليو 2010)

بدال بتطفي بالقران ليه محوطوهاش بالقران وخلصوا علي الحرائق

كلام غير متناسق

وان كان القران قادر علي حمايتهم بالفعل لما كانوا هجروا القرية

ارشح لهم ان يأتوا باب كاهن ويقوم برش المكان بمياه مقدسة ان كان بالفعل من عمل الشياطين سوف يبطل


----------



## MAJI (7 يوليو 2010)

مع تعاطفنا لاهل القرية
وتمنياتنا  لهم بالسلامة
لكن القران لم يطفئ الحريق والجن طلعت اقوى منه
ولو كان حصل هذا في قرية مسيحية
كان قالوا المسلمين الله بيحرقهم لانهم ضالين زي فوم لوط في سدوم وعمورة
اذا كان النار يخرج من الارض فعلا ربما تكون منطقة نفطية وهذا تسرب غازي يحترق بمجرد ملامسته الهواء ربما!!!
ربنا ينجيهم
شكرا على الخبر


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 يوليو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> بدال بتطفي بالقران ليه محوطوهاش بالقران وخلصوا علي الحرائق
> 
> كلام غير متناسق
> 
> ...



احلا راي يا كوبتك ربنا يعمل الي فيه الخير و مرسي يا حبي علي ردك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 يوليو 2010)

maji قال:


> مع تعاطفنا لاهل القرية
> وتمنياتنا  لهم بالسلامة
> لكن القران لم يطفئ الحريق والجن طلعت اقوى منه
> ولو كان حصل هذا في قرية مسيحية
> ...



عندك حق فعلا لو كان حصل كدا في قرية مسيحية كان المسلمين هيقولوا كدا كل واحد و دماغه بقي مرسي علي الرد الجميل


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2010)

*مش شماتة و لا حقد و لا كره!!

بس ربنا كبير و فعلا متل ما قلت الملك العقرب هاي رسالة من السماء ردا على ما فعلوه للمسيحيين من اضطهادات و مجازر 

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع 

ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مش شماتة و لا حقد و لا كره!!
> 
> بس ربنا كبير و فعلا متل ما قلت الملك العقرب هاي رسالة من السماء ردا على ما فعلوه للمسيحيين من اضطهادات و مجازر
> 
> ...




لا احنا عمرنا ما بنشمت في حد بالعكس ده احنا بنصلي من اجل الكل بس الله عادل و قوي و عنده رحمة و عمره ما بيرضي بالظلم  و رده قوي زي ما الكل شايف مرسي يا ريد علي ردودك الجميلة


----------



## marianda (10 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة لو شفتوا الفيديو كل ما يقولوا اللة واكبر او يتلوا القران النار بتزيد مع انهم كانوا بيطفوها مش بيشعلوها 
حقا الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 يوليو 2010)

marianda قال:


> يا جماعة لو شفتوا الفيديو كل ما يقولوا اللة واكبر او يتلوا القران النار بتزيد مع انهم كانوا بيطفوها مش بيشعلوها
> حقا الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون



مهي الله و اكبر ديه و خروجات بعد صلاة الجمعة الي هتكون سبب رئيسي في شقاء المسلمين خليه ينفعهم مرسي علي الرد الجميل


----------



## !! مسلم !! (28 يوليو 2010)

ليس معناه ان النار تطفئ بالقران

يصلون لله ويطلبون منه نزول المطر 

وهذا حصل في امريكا 

نسميه نحن صلاة الاستسقاء 

لطلب المطر 

وطبعا المطر بيطفي النار 

والمطر بنزل من الله


----------

